# A Toilet-lavatory Combo?



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

I had seen this in PM magazine...

http://www.pmmag.com/Articles/Green/BNP_GUID_9-5-2006_A_10000000000000463894

...I have issues with this toilet. 

It has EPA approval but what about the ASTM?
I am currently just looking at them in curiosity.

http://www.caromausa.com/profile-smart

Has anyone installed one of these?
What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

Never seen one till now. Intresting.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

It looks like it is IAPMO listed.

http://pld.iapmo.org/

Search file 4261

Mark


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Yea, but where do you put the toothbrushes, toothpaste, mouthwash, soap, hand lotion, combs and brushes?


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Hmmm, can't think of an application where this type of toilet would be practical. But if there making them, somebody must be buying them.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Squat&Wash would be an appropriate name.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

It look's messy, not sure my hand's would fit in it. Water sprayin all over the walls and floor, no room to store stuff. As RSP would say " i give it 0 pipewrenches"


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Don't drop the tooth brush 
when you brush your teeth do you spit in the tank or in the bowl 
Looks like an easy miss to spit in the upper sink part and splash on the wall.
If the sink backs up do you use a toilet auger on that part to.

Odd never seen anything like it.
Thank you for posting it.


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

That's the advantage of being a guy. We can go and wash at the same time.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

For sanitary reasons I say this is a fake pix. Remember, you need a 2" air gap from any sewer line to any consumable water supply like an ice maker drain, drinking fountains, and soda dispensers. How do you have that here? Seems the pocelin is one peice with no gap! What about germs and bacteria?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

The fill water for the ballcock is fed through the spout and then fills the tank after you have washed your hands. There are different models including one you can add hot water to. The water in the spout is not for consumption but it still is potable water until it hits the sink. It looks like there is an air gap between the spout and the flood level of the sink.

Mark


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> The fill water for the ballcock is fed through the spout and then fills the tank after you have washed your hands. There are different models including one you can add hot water to. The water in the spout is not for consumption but it still is potable water until it hits the sink. It looks like there is an air gap between the spout and the flood level of the sink.
> 
> Mark


I see. That makes sense. Sort of like those Port-A Johns with the hand wash sink in them.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Yea, but where do you put the toothbrushes, toothpaste, mouthwash, soap, hand lotion, combs and brushes?


 In the big oval drawer of course. :laughing:


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

jjbex said:


> Yea, but where do you put the toothbrushes, toothpaste, mouthwash, soap, hand lotion, combs and brushes?


That is my issue with this. If the mirror (as most commonly) is hung over the lav? Where do you brush your teeth? Over the lav? Where do women sit or stand to do their makeup and hair? I think it would make a good 'shop' commode but I am not seeing this to be very woman friendly. I am unsure who it was I was chatting with on this issue but had mentioned using grey water for flushing purposes was against code in their location. 

Still want to read up on it more...


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

tnoisaw said:


> That's the advantage of being a guy. We can go and wash at the same time.


 Women can go and wash their hair at the same time.....:blink:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Christina said:


> That is my issue with this. If the mirror (as most commonly) is hung over the lav? Where do you brush your teeth? Over the lav? Where do women sit or stand to do their makeup and hair? I think it would make a good 'shop' commode but I am not seeing this to be very woman friendly. I am unsure who it was I was chatting with on this issue but had mentioned using grey water for flushing purposes was against code in their location.
> 
> Still want to read up on it more...


I have no idea who that is made by, but I would bet it is European, bathrooms are very different over there, the toilet is usually seperate from the lav and the bath, you do not excrete in the same place that you wash. That set up would be for a powder room, which would allow you to rinse your hands without providing a door and seperate space for a washroom.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

lean back poop & wash hair at same time.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Caromar is an Australian manufacturer known for conservation. I think what you guys/gals are missing is the sink does not replace the lavatory it supplements the lavatory. They figure the water is gone once it enters the tank so they allow you to wash your hands while the tank fills. If your hands are dirtier than that or you have other plans you need to head over to the lav. These have been out for a while and they really are a great idea for those trying to conserve water or save on the septic.field.

Mark


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I can see it now, hang the paper towels right above the toilet and the percentage of stoppage calls goes up 200%


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I have no idea who that is made by, but I would bet it is European, *bathrooms are very different over there*, the toilet is usually seperate from the lav and the bath, you do not excrete in the same place that you wash. That set up would be for a powder room, which would allow you to rinse your hands without providing a door and seperate space for a washroom.


You said it. You squat ..you need good thigh muscles just to go to the bathroom...and you go next to a lady or in pretty plain view of a whole line of people. Then you come out and wash hands next to that same lady. And they like to charge admission...


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

I saw one of those on the travel channels top 10 bathrooms show, looks like it would become a mess.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

It was me that she was chatting about this with. I saw this at a green plumbers class about a year ago. After calling Caroma about it, they said it was not currently offered in the USA. I called my local inspector and he said they are not approved in Florida yet because we have a code that stipulates that water closets must be flushed with potable water. I get the code for ya later. It seems this concept originated in Japan in urban areas because space is so limited. Many apartments in Tokyo are nothing more than a 15'x15' room. That includes the kitchen and bathroom. To save space a small closet contains a toilet/lav combo similar to what Christina posted. There is a floor drain and a hand held shower. You sit on the toilet and take a shower.



Killertoiletspider said:


> I have no idea who that is made by, but I would bet it is European, bathrooms are very different over there, the toilet is usually seperate from the lav and the bath, you do not excrete in the same place that you wash. That set up would be for a powder room, which would allow you to rinse your hands without providing a door and seperate space for a washroom.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

See here: http://japancast.net/2006/04/07/toilet-sink-combo/


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Airgap said:


> Women can go and wash their hair at the same time.....:blink:



only if they have short and curly hair


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> Hmmm, can't think of an application where this type of toilet would be practical. But if there making them, somebody must be buying them.


I believe the City of Vancouver just approved a reduction of the minimum floor space of a legal suite. This could be a desirable fixture under such circumstances.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Make it stainless steel and I've worked on several ( YEARS back ) in a couple of city jails .

Wish I had a picture ,,,, sorry


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Here you go


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron ,,,, yep that's the one ,,, gee ,thanks for the memories ,,,,JK


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Cal said:


> Ron ,,,, yep that's the one ,,, gee ,thanks for the memories ,,,,JK


 Are we sure you were working on these and not just having to use one for a while? *grins*:laughing:


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Here you go


I too am familiar with the SS lockup fixtures. The "quiet rooms' at the hospital had these.


----------

